# 12th scale in Erie,Pa.



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

We are trying to get this class going. We have 6-7 regulars that show up to run 12th scales. We plan on racing Aug 11th. 
The website for the track is www.eriercraceway.com So if you live around this area and looking to run some 12th scale's come on down.


----------



## Spoiler (Sep 12, 2003)

A big good luck guyz lookin to start the same class at our track....


----------

